# Change of Occupation



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Obviously when you take out car insurance & you are employed you will declare your occupation initially.

However, say 4 months into your yearly 'contract' (insurance) you change occupation. If you do not inform your insurers of your new occupation so it can be amended, does this technically invalidate your policy?

I'm just asking as a friend has just changed occupation & I suspect he hasn't/won't inform his insurers?

Cheers for any help.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think you will find that almost all insurance policies ( motor / home / life ) will contain a statement along the lines of " _you must inform us immediately of any changes that may effect your insurable risk, failure to do so may invalidate your cover_ "

So changing jobs is like changing cars, changing addresses, changes in your health etc,etc,etc.

If you fail to tell them and then try to make a claim, they have a get-out clause.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Asking for a friend. Lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It shouldn't make any difference to the cost of your policy as I'm lead to believe only a few occupations actually make any difference to the policy cost. 

You don't want to allow them any reason not to pay out in the event of a claim, so it really is best to tell them.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Only problem with making discrete enquiries or "keeping things right" often results in a £25 admin fee! Damned if you do, etc


----------

